# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Στήσιμο κόμβου για την περιοχή Μαρούσι-Πεύκη

## 69eyes

Τώρα που ο DiGi έκλεισε το AP του καλό θα ήταν να στηθεί ένας νεός κόμβος στην περιοχή (ώστε να αποφορτιστούν και τα γύρω AP) ο οποίος θα μπορούσε να καλύψει και περιοχές όπως Κηφισιά, Ερυθραία και απο εκεί με bb ίσως εξυπηρετηθούν και περιοχές όπως Διόνυσος κλπ. που είναι εκτός! 
Το θέμα ειναι να μαζευτούμε!
Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται ας κάνουν ένα post...  ::

----------


## sotiris

Η Ερυθραια ,καποια στιγμη, θα καλυφθει απο τον κομβο aigney του Γεωργανα που ειναι σε πολυ καλο σημειο,με τον οποιο,καποια στιγμη,θα λειτουργησει ενα bridge μεταξυ μας.

αυτο που χρειαζετε ειναι ενα ΑΡ στο Μαρουσι το οποιο να κανει και 2 ΒΒ και να ληξει το θεμα.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Η Ερυθραια ,καποια στιγμη, θα καλυφθει απο τον κομβο aigney του Γεωργανα που ειναι σε πολυ καλο σημειο,με τον οποιο,καποια στιγμη,θα λειτουργησει ενα bridge μεταξυ μας.
> 
> αυτο που χρειαζετε ειναι ενα ΑΡ στο Μαρουσι το οποιο να κανει και 2 ΒΒ και να ληξει το θεμα.


Σωτήρη το σωστό είναι να μπουν δύο AP στο Μαρούσι για να μην υπάρξει ξανά ο λόγος για τον οποίο ο Digi κατέβασε το AP του.

----------


## sotiris

και 2 να μπουνε ειναι ακομα καλυτερα αρκει να βρεθουν τα ατομα και αρκει να μην ειναι κοντα το ενα με το αλλο...μετα ενα κομματι απο το Μαρουσι ειναι κοντα σε δυναμικους δημους οπως ειναι το Χαλανδρι για παραδειγμα και μπορει να συνδεθει εκει.

----------


## 69eyes

Σωτήρη εγώ είμαι διατεθημένος να στήσω AP (θα χρειαστώ βέβαια την βοήθεια κάποων πιο έμπειρων), το θέμα είναι να μαζευτούμε οι γύρω να δούμε που βολέυει να γίνει αυτό. 
Ξέρω ήδη ότι 3 άτομα περιμένουν, ένας απο πέυκη κοντά σε μένα και άλλοι 2 από κηφισιά (κοντά σταγουρουνάκια) ΒΒ μαζί μπορούμε να κάνουμε πιστεύω!  ::  
Άλλους δεν βλέπω να ενδιαφέρονται!

----------


## andreas

Ε!!! Εχω και εγω 1 interface ετοιμο!

----------


## xrg

Μου φαίνεται οτι δεν τη γλιτώνω κι εγώ.. Είμαι μέσα.

----------


## dti

Ισως ο morgas_6 μπορεί να καλύψει μια μεγάλη περιοχή της Πεύκης και του Αμαρουσίου. Αν βλέπει και τον andreas ακόμη καλύτερα.

----------


## pstratos

Αν χρειαστείτε βοηθεια για το στήσιμο πείτε μου.

----------


## sotiris

αφου λοιπον εχετε μαζευτει 5-6 ατομα,κανονιστε ενα ραντεβου,να τα βαλετε επι χαρτου να βρειτε που θα μπει το ΑΡ,να συνδεθει αυτο με ενα κομβο ΒΒ και να πεσετε ολοι πανω του.

ο morgas εκει που ειναι τοπολογικα δεν μπορει να καλυψει μεγαλο μερος του Αμαρουσιου να μην πω καθολου (ειναι στην αλλη πλευρα του "λοφου",τον DiGi σχεδον δεν τον εβλεπε),μπορει ομως ενα μερος της (κατω) Πευκης,εχει και καλη επαφη με το Ηρακλειο και τον dti...και μαλλον παει στρατο συντομα.

----------


## 69eyes

Εγώ είμαι μέσα για συνάντηση, ώστε να προχωρήσει και το πράγμα πιο γρήγορα! Μη μείνουμε στα λόγια  ::

----------


## amar

Χαίρετε, ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ, είμαι δίπλα απο το Ζηρίνειο 

Amar

----------


## xrg

Απέναντί μου είσαι.. Έχεις βάλει το στίγμα σου στη nodedb; το δικό μου είναι το #2775.

----------


## amar

Το node id μου είναι 2510, amar.

----------


## cosmos_gr

παιδια θα ηθελα και εγω να συμμετεχω/βοηθήσω!
ειμαι ο 1838 στη nodedb (COSMOS_MAR)
να κανονισουμε εκεινη την συναντηση!!

----------


## morgas_6

εγς θα μπορουσα να καλιψω το κοματι απο αμενα προς τα κατο(προς αθηνα)το προβλιμα ειναι οτι 25 Μαιου μπενω για φανταριλικι!!!  ::  [/img]

----------


## sotiris

να σας προτεινω κατι...εαν περιμενετε ετσι να βγει ραντεβου,δεν θα βγαλει πουθενα...ας αρχισει ενας απο τους ενδιαφερομενους (τον 69eye τον βλεπω ως πιο ζεστο) να πει μια ημερομηνια και μερος,να αναγκαστουνε οι υπολοιποι να τοποθετηθουν επι αυτου ετσι ωστε να βρεθει η λυση που βολευει τους περισσοτερους.

εμας εδω πχ στην Πευκη-Λυκοβρυση μας βολεψε το flocafe στην Πευκη και απο θεμα ησυχιας και απο θεμα parking,μαζευτηκαμε ενα πρωι τα ειπαμε,τα συμφωνησαμε και προχωραμε...

----------


## 69eyes

Ο Sotiris έχει δίκιο...  ::  
Τί λέτε για το ΣΚ που έρχεται (15 ή 16 Μαϊου)?

----------


## akis-man

Πιθανών να έρθω και'γω μάγκες αν μπορέσω....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## cosmos_gr

ωραια ... και εγω θα ερθω αρκει να ειναι πριν της 4 το απόγευμα...γιατί μετα δουλεύω!!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Kλείστε ημ/νία & ώρα 
να έρθουμε και εμείς...

----------


## andreas

Κυριακη 6.30 στα Φλοκα μπορειτε?

----------


## 69eyes

Εγώ για Κυριακή απογευμα είμαι μέσα (όσο νωρίτερα τόσο καλύτερα), 6-6.30 ειναι καλή ώρα (και νωρίτερα βέβαια δεν θα με πείραζε  ::  ). 
Ο adreas ok, οι υπόλοιποι μπορείτε?

----------


## cosmos_gr

αν είναι τετοια ωρα ...εγω δεν 8α μπορεσω!!  ::  τεσπα  ::

----------


## andreas

Να αλλαξουμε τοτε! 
Σαββατο 6.30 ?

----------


## 69eyes

Τι λέτε για πρωινή ώρα? Γύρω στις 11-12?

----------


## cosmos_gr

Ανδρέα δεν είναι το θεμα η μερα αλλα η ωρα!!
το 11 με 12 ειναι αρκετα καλο!!

----------


## 69eyes

Ωραία, η μέρα δεν είναι προβλημα ούτε για μένα, οπότε κραταμε την πρωινή ώρα (11-12) και περιμένουμε και τους υπόλοιπους για να συμφωνήσουμε τη μέρα...  ::

----------


## 69eyes

Κατόπιν συννενόησης και με άλλα παιδιά καθώς και με τον SoTiRi (ο οποίος ήδη έχει κόμβο και θα μπορέσει να δώσει οδηγίες επι του θέματος) συμφωνήσαμε το meeting να γίνει το Σάββατο γύρω στις 12 στα floca της Πεύκης.  ::  

Τι λέτε?  ::

----------


## cosmos_gr

εγω ειμαι μεσα  ::   ::

----------


## morgas_6

θα ερθω και εγω  ::  
αντε μιπος βγαλουμε μια ακρι

----------


## lambrosk

Κατάλαβα καλά για Σάββατο 11-12?

----------


## andreas

Ναι, μεσα εγω και ο νωντας!

----------


## amar

Θα προσπαθησω να ερθω κι εγω αλλα λιγο αργοτερα επειδη θα δουλεύω ως τις 13:00

----------


## xrg

Κι εγώ μέσα..

----------


## lambrosk

Να οριστικοποιήσουμαι την ώρα στις 11:30?

----------


## 69eyes

lambrosk οι περισσοτεροι θα έρθουν στις 12  ::  cu

----------


## sotiris

α, και μην ξεχασει οποιος παει πρωτος να κλεισει 2 τραπεζια,ας πει οτι θα ερθουν 10 ατομα.

----------


## andreas

κοντα στην πισινα κατα προτιμηση για να βουτηξουμε μετα!  ::

----------


## sotiris

> κοντα στην πισινα κατα προτιμηση για να βουτηξουμε μετα!


εαν το λες για πλακα...να εχουμε και απο μια κεραια στην πλατη να κανουμε τους καρχαριες

εαν το λες σοβαρα...νομιζω οτι δεν επιτρεπεται σε ολους,παρα μονο στους δημοτες και κατοπιν εγγραφης.

----------


## andreas

Για πλακα το λεω! 

Αυτο ελειπε ο καθενας να φοραμε μαγιο και να εμπαινε σε πισινα! ολοι οι κολυμβητες θα ειχαν κολησει συφιλη! 
 ::   ::   ::   ::  λολ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## morgas_6

λοιπον για να καταλαβουμε αυριο πιος ειναι απο awmn να κραταμε απο μια stela  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

> λοιπον για να καταλαβουμε αυριο πιος ειναι απο awmn να κραταμε απο μια stela


Και μετα το meeting βρειτε ενα καδο σκουπιδιων και πεταξτε τις μεσα.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

ΟΧΙ ΜΗ!
Τις κάνω ενχείρηση αλλαγής φύλλου και απο ενοχλητικές και βρωμιάρες Στέλλες γίνονται ΑΝΤΡΙΚΟΙ και ξεκάθαροι Στέλιοι.

----------


## racer

Για να δείτε τι γίνετε δέστε αυτό:
http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... nodeid=280

Επίσης εάν αποφασίσετε ότι σας συμφέρει κάποιο link με ocean να ξέρετε ότι είναι εφικτό. Το node ocean βλέπει Μαρούσι από ένα σχετικά μικρό αλλά καθαρό άνοιγμα που έχει στο ένα άκρο το node xtreme και στο άλλο το Tassos.

----------


## jungle traveller

Να μας πειτε τι συμπερασμα βγαλατε στο τελος.



Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## xrg

Το 'κουτάκι' Tornado 242 λέει οτι βγάζει 15db με την λαστιχένια κεραιίτσα που έχει. Για την κάρτα (για scanning μόνο) Netgear WG511T δεν βρίσκω πουθενά έγγραφο που να λέει για ευαισθησία (db).

----------


## andreas

Θα "δωσω" και καποιον ....

Ο jopa βλεπει lambosk (ετσι λεει).
Ειναι κατι που δεν ξεραμε.

Το απογευμα θα ξαναδοκιμασω με τον ONAIR να δουμε τι μπορει να γινει (και αν μπορει).

Αν δεν παιξει να γυρισω το πιατο προς τα πανω (πεντελη) ή οχι ?

----------


## xrg

Πάρε με τηλ. την ώρα που θα γυρίσεις το πιάτο μήπως ανέβω στην ταράτσα με το φορητό και Kismet να δώ αν σε πιάνω. Έτσι, μια πρόχειρη δοκιμή.

----------


## lambrosk

> Θα "δωσω" και καποιον ....
> Ο jopa βλεπει lambosk (ετσι λεει).
> Ειναι κατι που δεν ξεραμε.


Το ξέραμε!  ::  
Αν κάνουμε αυτό που λέει ο apoikos πιστεύω θα είμαστε πολύ σωστοί.
Δηλαδή για όσους δεν παρευρέθηκαν:
Επειδή γνωρίζουμε ότι στην ενδιάμεση περιοχή Πολυδρόσου υπάρχουν αρκετά άτομα,(που όμως δεν αποφασίζουν ποιος θα κάνει την πρώτη κίνηση) να βάλουμε μια μικρή όμνι σε καλό σημείο που θα το βλέπουν οι υπολοιποι εκεί τοπικοί Πολυδρωσιώτες (για αυτό το σημείο περισσότερα απο apoiko στο μέλλον) , και αυτό το σημείο θα έχει ενα BB προς Βορρά apoiko πιθανότατα και προς Νότο με εμένα ή και με κάποιον άλλο...

----------


## morgas_6

λιπον αυριο θα παμε με xrg και 69eyes
για σκαν.αν θελι καπιος απο τα πεδια που βρεθικαμε σιμερα 
να περασουμε και απο τιν δικι του ταρατσα ας επικινονισι μαζι μου.

----------


## sotiris

> morgas said:
> λοιπoν αύριο θα πάμε με xrg και 69eyes 
> για σκαν.αν θέλει κάποιος από τα παιδιά που βρεθήκαμε σήμερα 
> να περάσουμε και από την δική του ταράτσα ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.


συζητηθηκε σημερα να προσπαθησουμε να κανουμε ενα ΒΒ με τον *hdkiller*.
ειδα στην Nodedb οτι ο Killer εχει 4 λινκ απο τα οποια το 1 ειναι προφανως παρα πολυ μακρυα και μαλλον ανενεργο.
εαν θελει και ο ιδιος μπορει αυτο το interface να το γυρισει προς την Πευκη και να κανει ενα λινκ ειτε με τον *morga* ειτε με τον *69eye* (και οι δυο εχουν προβει σε παραγγελια καταλληλου εξοπλισμου).
εξοπλισμο παραγγειλα και εγω ωστε να κανω ενα ΒΒ με οποιον πεσει (εαν προχωρησει το θεμα) στον hdkiller.

τα ωφελη θα ειναι πολλαπλα:
εγω προς το παρων βγαζω ολο το Μενιδι και συντομα την Ερυθραια-Κηφισια στο ΒΒ με αποτελεσμα ολος αυτος ο αυξημενος φορτος να περναει απο το ηδη επιβαρυμενο αξονα digi-xtreme-achille, συν το ολο και αυξανομενο αριθμο των clients.
κανωντας ενα ΒΒ με τον killer θα βγαινουμε μεσω του Killer σε ελαχιστα Hop προς το κεντρο,θα βγαινουμε σε ελαχιστα hop στον dti,ολη η κινηση αυτη θα αποφορτισει τον xtreme-achille.

οταν το Μενιδι κανει ενα λινκ με το Γεροβουνο τοτε θα εχουμε πολλες εναλλακτικες (ισως και πολλα loop....) διαδρομες προς αρκετες περιοχες στην Αττικη.

γινονται και προσπαθειες να βγει και ΒΒ απο Μαρουσι προς τα παιδια στο Χαλανδρι-Πολυδροσο-Μελισσια κλπ και απο εκει να πεσουν με αλλο ΒΒ εκτος αξονα achille ισως προς ablaz3r που κλεινει με hdkiller και με stradust και απο εκει Bliz (οποτε παλι φτανουμε προς το κεντρο και με λιγα hop και με εναλλακτικη διαδρομη).

επισης 
ο 69eye μπορει με μια μικρη sector να κανει ενα ΑΡ καλυπτωντας ενα μερος της απωλειας του digi.(ηδη εχει συσκευη)
ο xrg εκτος απο καποιο λινκ (νομιζω ειναι στις ομαδικες) ειναι προθυμος να κανει και ενα αλλο ΑΡ με μια μικρη sector καλυπτωντας μια μεγαλη περιοχη του Αμαρουσιου...επισης ειναι και Linuxας...

αυτα σε γενικες γραμμες...και συγνωμη εαν ξεχασα ή μπερδεψα καποιον.
οπως ειχα πει και χτες ο (ασυρματος) χαρτης της περιοχης συντομα θα αλλαξει δραματικα...θα χρειαστουμε οπωσδηποτε καποια βοηθεια απο τα πιο παλια μελη στην προσπαθεια αυτη που κανουμε.

----------


## 69eyes

Good news  :: 
sotiri με πήρε ο andreas τηλέφωνο, αφου επικοινώνησε με hdkiller, και μου είπε πως έχει ένα (μπορεί και δύο) διαθέσιμα interfaces! Του λείπει βέβαια πιάτο αλλα αν είναι να κανουμε κάτι που τηα εξυπηρετήσει το δίκτυο, θα πάρει!

----------


## eaggelidis

Παιδιά,

να αναφέρω ότι στο σχέδιο αυτό μπορώ να βοηθήσω και εγώ.

Ανδρέα , πάρε με τηλέφωνο να το συζητήσουμε.

Η

----------


## andreas

Σου εχω στειλει και 2 πμ αλλα ειχες χαθει για 15-20 μερες! 

Μιλα με τον Digi, αποφασιστε τι θα κανετε, αν μπορειτε να φτιαξετε κιαλλο ΒΒ και μετα στειλε μου πμ! 

Για την ωρα το 2o if μου κοιταει προς τα πανω (φανταστειτε παραλληλα με τις γραμμες στο κεντρο του αμαρουσιου). Οποιος θελει μπορει να δοκιμασει ....

Αυριο θα γυρισει προς Αγ. Παρασκευη να συνδεθω με τον janko για 1-2 μερες γιατι εχει πεσει ο xtreme  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Σόρρυ που θα παρεμβαίνω στο άσχετο....

Αν ο hdkiller έχει 2 ελεύθερα ifs...
αν ο nantitoβλέπει hdkiller...
αν γίνει link nantito με koem/bilgout/κάποιον άλλον δυτικο

Δεν θα βοηθούσε πολύ?

----------


## pavlidisd

> Σόρρυ που θα παρεμβαίνω στο άσχετο....
> 
> Αν ο hdkiller έχει 2 ελεύθερα ifs...
> αν ο nantitoβλέπει hdkiller...
> αν γίνει link nantito με koem/bilgout/κάποιον άλλον δυτικο
> 
> Δεν θα βοηθούσε πολύ?


Θυμάμαι που ο nantito έπιανε με πολύ καλό σήμα τον hdkiller όταν ο τελευταίος είχε λινκ με τον Στέλιο στον Πειραιά...

----------


## xrg

Κάναμε scan στην ταράτσα μου (πρόχειρα γιατι έβρεχε) και βρήκαμε:
Network 2: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:40:96:48:43:E1"
Type : infrastructure
Carrier : 802.11b
Info : "BR500E_4843e1"
Channel : 01
WEP : "Yes"
Maxrate : 11.0
LLC : 807
Data : 11
Crypt : 11
Weak : 0
Dupe IV : 0
Total : 818
First : "Sun May 16 16:53:29 2004"
Last : "Sun May 16 16:59:00 2004"
Min Loc: Lat 90.000000 Lon 180.000000 Alt 0.000000 Spd 0.000000
Max Loc: Lat -90.000000 Lon -180.000000 Alt 0.000000 Spd 0.000000

Network 3: "awmn-nikolas" BSSID: "00:40:96:55:A3:73"
Type : infrastructure
Carrier : 802.11b
Info : "None"
Channel : 05
WEP : "No"
Maxrate : 11.0
LLC : 293
Data : 0
Crypt : 0
Weak : 0
Dupe IV : 0
Total : 293
First : "Sun May 16 16:54:06 2004"
Last : "Sun May 16 16:57:38 2004"
Min Loc: Lat 90.000000 Lon 180.000000 Alt 0.000000 Spd 0.000000
Max Loc: Lat -90.000000 Lon -180.000000 Alt 0.000000 Spd 0.000000

Network 4: "tsunami" BSSID: "00:40:96:5C:49:F6"
Type : probe
Carrier : 802.11b
Info : "None"
Channel : 00
WEP : "No"
Maxrate : 11.0
LLC : 11
Data : 0
Crypt : 0
Weak : 0
Dupe IV : 0
Total : 11
First : "Sun May 16 16:54:12 2004"
Last : "Sun May 16 16:58:02 2004"
Min Loc: Lat 90.000000 Lon 180.000000 Alt 0.000000 Spd 0.000000
Max Loc: Lat -90.000000 Lon -180.000000 Alt 0.000000 Spd 0.000000

Network 5: "awmn-191b" BSSID: "00:40:96:36:81:F2"
Type : infrastructure
Carrier : 802.11b
Info : "DiGi-AP350"
Channel : 03
WEP : "No"
Maxrate : 11.0
LLC : 236
Data : 866
Crypt : 0
Weak : 0
Dupe IV : 0
Total : 1102
First : "Sun May 16 16:55:25 2004"
Last : "Sun May 16 16:56:10 2004"
Min Loc: Lat 90.000000 Lon 180.000000 Alt 0.000000 Spd 0.000000
Max Loc: Lat -90.000000 Lon -180.000000 Alt 0.000000 Spd 0.000000
Address found via TCP 10.0.0.0

Network 6: "threebirds" BSSID: "92:77:B7:A9:A7:84"
Type : ad-hoc
Carrier : 802.11b
Info : "None"
Channel : 01
WEP : "Yes"
Maxrate : 11.0
LLC : 172
Data : 20
Crypt : 20
Weak : 0
 Dupe IV : 1
Total : 192
First : "Sun May 16 16:55:51 2004"
Last : "Sun May 16 16:58:59 2004"
Min Loc: Lat 90.000000 Lon 180.000000 Alt 0.000000 Spd 0.000000
Max Loc: Lat -90.000000 Lon -180.000000 Alt 0.000000 Spd 0.000000

Network 7: "nikolai" BSSID: "00:0D:88:98:8C:74"
Type : infrastructure
Carrier : 802.11b
Info : "None"
Channel : 06
WEP : "Yes"
Maxrate : 36.0
LLC : 456
Data : 0
Crypt : 0
Weak : 0
Dupe IV : 0
Total : 456
First : "Sun May 16 16:56:11 2004"
Last : "Sun May 16 16:57:01 2004"
Min Loc: Lat 90.000000 Lon 180.000000 Alt 0.000000 Spd 0.000000
Max Loc: Lat -90.000000 Lon -180.000000 Alt 0.000000 Spd 0.000000

Network 8: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:04:E2:A3:48:72"
Type : infrastructure
Carrier : 802.11b
Info : "None"
Channel : 06
WEP : "Yes"
Maxrate : 11.0
LLC : 48
Data : 19
Crypt : 19
Weak : 0
Dupe IV : 10
Total : 67
First : "Sun May 16 16:57:54 2004"
Last : "Sun May 16 16:58:05 2004"
Min Loc: Lat 90.000000 Lon 180.000000 Alt 0.000000 Spd 0.000000
Max Loc: Lat -90.000000 Lon -180.000000 Alt 0.000000 Spd 0.000000

----------


## sotiris

> Network 5: "awmn-191b" BSSID: "00:40:96:36:81:F2"


αυτο ειναι το ΒΒ που εχω με τον DiGi.

----------


## sotiris

> sotiri με πήρε ο andreas τηλέφωνο, αφου επικοινώνησε με hdkiller, και μου είπε πως έχει ένα (μπορεί και δύο) διαθέσιμα interfaces! Του λείπει βέβαια πιάτο αλλα αν είναι να κανουμε κάτι που τηα εξυπηρετήσει το δίκτυο, θα πάρει!


αυτο ειναι πολυ ευχαριστο νεο!
εαν ο killer μπορει να βαλει μια κεραια και κανονιστει μια δοκιμη με Πευκη με θετικα αποτελεσματα...τοτε πραγματικα εχουμε μια εναλλακτικη εκτος xtreme-achille...με οικονομια 6-7 hop προς τον dti. 




> Αν ο hdkiller έχει 2 ελεύθερα ifs... 
> αν ο nantito βλέπει hdkiller... 
> αν γίνει link nantito με koem/bilgout/κάποιον άλλον δυτικο


αυτο απαιτει απο τον killer αλλη μια κεραια.

για να καταλαβω τωρα καλυτερα,γιατι με την nodedb δεν βγαζεις ακρη πια,ο hdkiller τωρα εχει ενα ΒΒ με τον dti?
ερωτηση πρωτη:
ειναι σταθερο το λινκ αυτο;

ερωτηση δευτερη:
αντεχει ο κομβος αυτος την αναμενομενη αναβαθμιση του,οπως καταλαβαινετε θα γινει κομβος-ΒΒ κλειδι για το βορειο τμημα του δικτυου.

----------


## dti

> για να καταλαβω τωρα καλυτερα,γιατι με την nodedb δεν βγαζεις ακρη πια,ο hdkiller τωρα εχει ενα ΒΒ με τον dti?
> ερωτηση πρωτη:
> ειναι σταθερο το λινκ αυτο;


Αν όλοι ενημερώνανε τα στοιχεία των interfaces που έχουν ενεργά θα έβγαινε πολύ πιο εύκολα άκρη... 
Πάντως η δική μου καταχώρηση που είναι ενημερωμένη, δείχνει οτι όντως υπάρχει bb link με τον hdkiller (τους τελευταίους 4 μήνες...)

Το link είναι απόλυτα σταθερό σε απόλυτα νόμιμα όρια εκπομπής εκατέρωθεν. Δεν λείπουν όμως τα προβλήματα από διάφορα κολλήματα τόσο στο δικό μου router όσο και στου hdkiller.
Συμπτωματικά σήμερα ήταν η πρώτη φορά που έκανα reset το cisco ap που έχω σ' αυτό το interface μια που ήταν (και είναι ακόμη) down καθώς μάλλον κόλλησε ο hdkiller.

----------


## nantito

Πάλι καλά που μου χτύπησε το καμπανάκι ο Χαοτικός! Ναι είχε τεθεί θέμα σχετικά με ένα bblink με τον hdkiller, η οπτική επαφή είναι σχεδόν εξακριβωμένη, υπάρχουν στοιχεία που την υποδεικνύουν. Με την άφιξη του πιάτου-feeder από τον στέλιο θα έχω πιά 2 ολόκληρα it ελεύθερα και άλλο ένα μισο-δανεισμένο. Για μένα ένα λινκ τέτοιο θα έκανε πολλά, αφού μετά από μένα το Περιστέρι είναι ένα hop και συνδέουμε 2 περιοχές μακρινές δίχως να γίνει ένα λινκ πολύ ακραίο (5.9 είναι εφικτό με 80εκ πιάτο)

----------


## xrg

Τα αποτελέσματα του scanning:

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Λοιπόν να ξεκαθαρίζω λίγο την κατάσταση.

1)Ο κόμβος αυτή την στιγμή έχει τρία(3) ενεργά ifaces.
2)Τα δύο είναι bb-links και το ένα AP.
3)Τα δύο bb είναι με dti και ablaz3r. Και τα δύο είναι σταθερότατα και παίζουν μιά χαρά(περί τα 400 και 600kb/s αντίστοιχα) ενώ είναι και μέσα στα νόμια όρια εκπομπής(έκατσε μήν ρωτάτε γιατί  ::  ).
4)Διαθέσιμο iface υπάρχει και μπορεί να στραφεί προς πεύκη αλλά δεν ξέρω εάν έχω οπτική επαφή προς το σημείο ακριβώς που είναι η άλλη πλευρά που θα πέσω.
5)Πιατάκι θα βρεθεί μην αγχώνεστε οπότε μπορώ να το γυρήσω μόλις το πάρω προς τα εκεί να ψαρέψει τπτ.

ΥΓ:Σχετικά με αυτό που αναφέρθηκε με nantino το link το οποίο έπιανε ήταν το hdkiller-stelios (ηράκλειο - πειραιάς), το link αυτό πλέον δεν υπάρχει και προς την συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση δεν υπάρχει και πλέον η δυνατότητα τοποθέτησης πιάτου. Αυτό το οποίο μπορώ να δώ προς τα εκεί είναι Γεροβουνό,Πετρούπολη(προς Ιλιον όχι προς Περιστέρι) και μετά προς τα πάνω.

----------


## sotiris

ωραια Hdkiller,οταν εισαι ετοιμος μπορεις να κανεις ενα τηλεφωνο (σε αυτα που σου εδωσε ο Αντρεας) να κανονισουμε ενα scanning...μια δοκιμη θα μας βγαλει απο τις αποριες για την δυνατοτητα λινκ.

συμφωνα με την nodedb (με την οση ακριβεια σου δινει αυτη) υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη,οχι με εμενα αλλα με τον morga και με τον 69eye ισως.

----------


## andreas

Δεν ξερω αν βολευει ή αν εχει σημασια αλλα με τον xrg χουμε οπτικη επαφη....

----------


## xrg

Περίεργο. Εγώ γιατί δεν σε έπιασα τότε στο scan;
Την επόμενη φορά που θα ενημερώσω για scan, προσπάθησε να μου έχεις το κομμάτι που είσαι εσύ στη φωτο (με κανένα βελάκι κλπ.). Εσύ πρέπει να στοχεύεις ανάμεσα στο γερανό που φαίνεται στη φωτο και στο ΚΑΤ.

----------


## andreas

> Network 5: "awmn-191b" BSSID: "00:40:96:36:81:F2"
> 
> 
> αυτο ειναι το ΒΒ που εχω με τον DiGi.


Λεω και εγω... Σηκωσε ο Digi κανα κρυφο ΑΡ?  :: 

Ειμαι στην σχολη. Με το paint των Windows δεν μπορεσα να κανω κατι καλυτερο! 

Ειμαι δεξια απο την εκκλησια των Αγιων Αναργυρων που βλεπεις στην φωτο. (μεσα στον κυκλο)

Λογικο ηταν που δεν με επιασες! Το πιατο μου κοιτουσε τελειως αλλου! 180 μοιρες λαθος!

----------


## xrg

Όταν με το καλό προσπαθήσω πάλι, θα σου πώ για το πιάτο σου.

----------


## jungle traveller

xrg μπορεις να δειξεις με κανα βελακι προς τα που ειναι το υγεια στην φωτογραφια??



Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## xrg

Αν δεν είναι κάπου εκεί, θα το "κρύβει" ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## dti

Μπα είναι πιο κάτω, εκτός φωτογραφίας...

----------


## andreas

Το κυκλομενο πρεπει να ειναι το ΥΓΕΙΑ (διπλα απο το ΙΑΣΩ). Ειναι και πανω στην Κηφισιας - μαλλον ειναι σωστα κυκλομενο

----------


## racer

Ναι μάλον έιναι σωστά κυκλομένο. Να το κρύβει ο ΟΤΕ δεν παίζει αφου φαίνετε το ATRINA που είναι πρίν το Υγεία.

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> ωραια Hdkiller,οταν εισαι ετοιμος μπορεις να κανεις ενα τηλεφωνο (σε αυτα που σου εδωσε ο Αντρεας) να κανονισουμε ενα scanning...μια δοκιμη θα μας βγαλει απο τις αποριες για την δυνατοτητα λινκ.
> 
> συμφωνα με την nodedb (με την οση ακριβεια σου δινει αυτη) υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη,οχι με εμενα αλλα με τον morga και με τον 69eye ισως.


Παίδες άσχημα τα νέα με τον 69eye δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή(τον έχω κοντά στις 58μοίρες και προς τα εκεί είμαι κλειστός). Ο morga τι node id έχει να δώ που βρίσκεται μήπως παίζει προς αυτόν τπτ. 

btw:Υπάρχει omni επάνω οπότε όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για scann ας δοκιμάσει ελεύθερα.
essid:AWMN-1094
channel:2

----------


## andreas

Hdkiller: exeis pouthena fotos pros ton OTE? Na do mipos vlepomaste.... 

Tha giriso aurio apogeuma piato pros ta esena na kano scan  ::

----------


## sotiris

και ο 69 (58 μοιρες) και ο Morgas (52 μοιρες) σε σχεση με σενα ειναι περιπου στην ιδια κατευθυνση οποτε μαλλον δεν υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη.
και απο την στιγμη που ειχες Omni και δεν σε πιασαμε (ενω πιασαμε τον ΛΟΚ) στο προχειρο scan (μια βοτκα για κεραια+cisco 340) 99.9% δεν σε πιανουμε.

69eye nodeid = 2662
http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... odeid=1094

morgas_6 nodeid = 2521
http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... odeid=1094

----------


## jungle traveller

Ωπ το βρηκα το Υγεια!!!


Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Οτέ βλέπω καθαρά αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο θα βοηθούσε απο εκεί ακόμη ένα link. Αύτό που θα προσπαθούσα και θα ηθελα να βγάλω είναι ένα προς Γεροβουνό ώστε να υπάρχει γέφυρα προς την άλλη μεριά διαφορετική απο το πρόην κλασικό achille-dti-dermanis-jabarlee-alexandros κλπ κλπ

----------


## dti

Πιστεύω οτι το link προς Γεροβουνό θα αποσυμφόριζε σημαντικά την κίνηση που έχει το link μου με τον dermanis. 
Βέβαια, παραμένει πάντα το πρόβλημα της διασύνδεσης πάνω στο backbone αρκετών νέων, υπό κατασκευή, κόμβων στο Χαλάνδρι, Ν. Ψυχικό, Μαρούσι, Ν. Ηράκλειο. Εδώ ίσως παίξει καθοριστικό ρόλο ο κόμβος ysam2 που είναι ήδη συνδεδεμένος πάνω σε μένα και αναμένεται να συνδεθεί και στον achille.

----------


## andreas

> ............και απο την στιγμη που ειχες Omni και δεν σε πιασαμε (ενω πιασαμε τον ΛΟΚ) στο προχειρο scan (μια βοτκα για κεραια+cisco 340) 99.9% δεν σε πιανουμε.
> ...............


Ποιος ειπε οτι εχω ομνι? ΠΙΑΤΟ εχω και ηταν γυρισμενο τελειως αλλου (σχεδον προς Πεντελη!)!!

Οπτικη επαφη με τον xrg εχουμε (η ταρατσα μου φαινεται και απο την φωτο!)

----------


## morgas_6

αυριο θα κανω αλο ενα scan και ας ελπισουμε να σε πιασω.
αν μπορις κανε ποστ καμια φοτο για να δω που ακριβος εισαι

και μια ερωτισι αν εκανα AP θα βοηθουσε κανεναν?
οπος εχο πει βλεπω λιγο προς μεταμορφοσι αρκετα πευκη και ηρακλιο(μαρουσσι δεν βλεπω σχεδον καθολου)

----------


## sotiris

Αντρεα για τον hdkiller μιλουσα σχετικα με την ομνι που ειπε.

----------


## andreas

Το ειδα κατω απο το ποστ μου και μποερδευτηκα.. Βαλε και κανα νικ  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Και εγώ μπερδεύτικα έτσι όπως το είχες γράψει ~  ::   ::   ::

----------


## 69eyes

undertaker εσύ έχεις οπτική επαφή προς Πεύκη? Διαθέσιμο if για ΒΒ?

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Βασικά εγώ είμαι στα σύνορα Πεύκης - Νέου Ηρακλείου - Αμαρουσίου (Λεωφόρος Κύμης, δίπλα στον Βασιλόπουλο).

Περιμένω 2 netgear από τον dti, έχω 1 πιάτο Στέλιου, οπότε για να κάνω ΒΒ link το μόνο που μου λείπει είναι 1 άλλο πιάτο (+ χρήματα για αυτό).

Οπότε εφόσον υπάρχει κάποιος να κάνω ΒΒ link τότε θα φροντίσω να μαζέψω χρήματα και να αγοράσω και 2ο πιάτο.

Από το μπαλκόνι μου δεν έχω και τρομερή οπτική επαφή προς Πεύκη, αλλά δεν έχω ανέβει ακόμα ταράτσα (δεν έχω βρει τον απαραίτητο χρόνο για να το κάνω αυτό, λόγω φόρτου εργασιών), οπότε δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω αντικειμενικά.

Σίγουρα έχω οπτική επαφή προς Ν.Ιωνία, Καλογρέζα, Κατεχάκη, Εθνική Οδό (ύψος Μεταμόρφωσης) και γύρω περιοχές. Δεν ξέρω αν βλέπω hd-killer γιατί δεν έχω ανέβει ακόμα ταράτσα. Δεν βλέπω andrea, ούτε πΟΤΕ. Βλέπω dti

Αυτά απόπ μένα

----------


## lambrosk

Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι αν ο Θεός των Wireless Murphy δεν βάλει το χεράκι του και βλέπει ο Undertaker κάποιον απο Μαρούσι-Πεύκη και κάτι προς τα κάτω μετά, για να βγεί ένα καλό BB link τότε θα είναι ότι καλύτερο για το δίκτυο.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο θα φροντίσω ώστε να βρω χρόνο να ανέβω ταράτσα και να κάνω scan.

Θα φροντίσω να έχω και φωτογραφική μηχ. μαζί μου.
lamprosk γύρνα κανα πιάτο προς εμένα για να δούμε αν πιάνω τπτ.
Θα κάνω scan με Stella και Orinoco

----------


## morgas_6

ποιος ειναι αυτος με ssid:awmn και mac(μαλον:00:90:4b:b1:ca:fb)??
τον βρικα στο scan που εκανα μολις τορα

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

dti

----------


## dti

Δεν έχω αυτή την MAC σε κάνενα ap μου.
Σε τί κανάλι βρήκες το awmn;
Να πω επίσης οτι αν έκανες scan με το netstumbler και αν είχες πιάσει το δικό μου ap θα έβλεπες και το όνομά του που είναι dti.awmn

----------


## sotiris

με kismet εκανε.

----------


## morgas_6

kismet χρισιμοπιεισαμε αλα τα εβγαζε μπερδεμενα...
σιγουρα επιασα καπιον με ssid:awmn!!!
κριμα παντος που δεν εχεις αλλο if......  ::

----------


## dti

Δεν μας είπες από πού έκανες scan και σε ποιό κανάλι έπιασες το ssid awmn.

----------


## andreas

Καποιος συνδεθηκε χθες κατα τις 9:00 στo πιατο μου! Ποιος ηταν?  :: 

Αυριο θα βαλω τις βασεις απο τον Στελιο και θα το γυρισω παλι προς το Χαλανδρι.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Γύρνα το καλύτερα προς εμένα, γιατί αύριο θα πάω για scan το πρωί στην ταράτσα, όπως τα λέγαμε άλλωστε και σήμερα.

----------


## andreas

> Γύρνα το καλύτερα προς εμένα, γιατί αύριο θα πάω για scan το πρωί στην ταράτσα, όπως τα λέγαμε άλλωστε και σήμερα.


Μολις εβαλα τις βασεις του Στελιου & το γυρισα προς το Χαλανδρι! Θα ανεβω αυριο πρωι να το γυρισω προς τα σενα ....

----------


## andreas

Οπως γυρισα το πιατο στο χαλανδρι πιανω και αυτο τωρα



```
          Cell 02 - Address: 02:09:B2:7E:57:F8
                    ESSID:"AWMN-710-1094"
                    Mode:Ad-Hoc
                    Frequency:2.447GHz (channel 08)
                    Quality:0/92  Signal level:-95 dBm  Noise level:-97 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:resp_rate=20
                    Extra:atim=38578
```

(βασικα το "awmn-38-941" και αυτο μονο!)

----------


## lambrosk

Ε αυτό είναι το ΒΒ Αχιλέα - Bliz.

----------


## paravoid

> Ε αυτό είναι το ΒΒ Αχιλέα - Bliz.


Όχι.
Αχιλλέας - Κλαδάκης το awmn-38-941
ablaz3r - HdKiLLeR το awmn-710-1094

----------


## lambrosk

::  Σορρυ βιαστικό ποστ!

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Ναι επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ το 710-1094 είναι το bb-link με ablaz3r(κανάλι  :: .

----------


## 69eyes

Κάναμε scan με τον morga από την ταράτσα μου και παραθέτω παρακάτω κάποια MAC τα οποία δεν είχαν SSID...όποιος γνωρίζει ας απαντήσει  ::  

00-40-96-55-Α0-16
00-40-96-54-1Α-ΒΕ
00-40-96-38-31-C1

----------


## andreas

Τριτη θα βαλω μια ομνι (θα την δανειστω απο dti) Οποιος μπορει ας κανονισει ενα σκαν! 

Επισης, ενα πιθανο λινκ δικο μου με janko βοηθαει? 



```
wlan1     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:80:C8:17:3A:E4
                    ESSID:"awmn-jankos"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.452GHz (channel 09)
                    Quality:0/92  Signal level:-88 dBm  Noise level:-91 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:resp_rate=20
```

----------


## xrg

Θα χρειαστώ κι εγώ εξοπλισμό για scan πάλι. Όποιος έχει και προσφέρεται, ας μου στείλει ένα pm..
Μάλλον βρήκα πολύ καλή τοποθεσία στην Πεύκη..

----------


## andreas

Αυριο το πρωι θα βαλω ενα ΑΡ και θα το κρατησω 1 εβδοαμαδα (εκτος αν το χρειαστει ο dti νωριτερα).

Οποιος μπορει ας σκαναρει!

--- edit ----

Τελικα πηγα βραδιατικα και το εβαλα. Ο κοσμος γεμισε λινκς!  ::  
essid: "awmn1064-AP-TEST"

----------


## xrg

Έκανα και ένα πρώτο scan με την Andrew από την ταράτσα μου:
<no ssid> 00:04:E2:A3:48:72 
awmn-191b 00:40:96:38:73:69 
tsunami 00:40:96:5C:49:F6 
Intarget 00:30:4F:2B:A5 :: 5 
awmn-nikolas 00:40:96:55:A3:73 
@fnet2 00:10:E7 :: 5:05:F6 
kouros-ym 00:10:E7:F5:A2:B5 
@fastnet1 00:10:E7:F5:57:A9 
nikolai 00:0D:88:98:8C:74 
^V^P^\... 00:02:8A:E1:A2:68 
awmn_1270_Sotiris 00:02:6F:01:BA:6A  ::  !!
<no ssid> 00:05 :: 5:01:03:99 
<no ssid> 00:04:E2:A3:48:95 
awmn-706 00:40:96:42:5A:09 
PUBLICOMM 00:40:05:55:E3 :: 6 
awmn-38-941 00:80:C8:AC:A5:64

----------


## nkladakis

> awmn-38-941 00:80:C8:AC:A5:64


Μου κανει εντύπωση που πιάνεις ένα ΒΒ που είναι στραμμένο εντελώς αντίθετα με σένα. Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι είναι εύκολο ένα λινκ μαζί σου. Αν έχεις σκοπό να επενδύσεις σε ένα ΑΡ και ένα ΒΒ προς Κηφισιά, μπορώ να κάνω ένα ΒΒ μαζί σου. Γιατί μου φαίνεται οτι είσαι σε καλή θέση.

----------


## xrg

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από xrg
> 
>  awmn-38-941 00:80:C8:AC:A5:64
> 
> 
> Μου κανει εντύπωση που πιάνεις ένα ΒΒ που είναι στραμμένο εντελώς αντίθετα με σένα. Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι είναι εύκολο ένα λινκ μαζί σου. Αν έχεις σκοπό να επενδύσεις σε ένα ΑΡ και ένα ΒΒ προς Κηφισιά, μπορώ να κάνω ένα ΒΒ μαζί σου. Γιατί μου φαίνεται οτι είσαι σε καλή θέση.


Εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση που έπιασα τον Σωτήρη πάλι:

probe awmn-1557 00:40:96:44:53:A8
infrastructure awmn-1557 00:09:5B:91:A1:0B
infrastructure awmn-191b 00:40:96:38:73:69
infrastructure awmn-2008 00:40:05:55:EF:12
infrastructure awmn-706 00:40:96:42:5A:09
ad-hoc awmn-72-1897 02:09:B4:43:AE:AA
infrastructure awmn-799-842 00:40:96:34:60:44
infrastructure awmn-941-799 00:40:05:31:E0 :: E
probe awmn-atzo-ptopouz 00:09:5B:91:AE:98
infrastructure awmn-nikolas 00:40:96:55:A3:73
infrastructure awmn-nvak-2315 00:40:96:42:62:E4
probe awmn-nvak-ygk 00:09:5B:69:1E:7D
infrastructure awmn591-MAROUSI 00:80:C8:AC:61:FE
probe awmn_1270_Sotiris 00:02:6F:01:BA:6A

Θα κάνουμε κι άλλες μετρήσεις/δοκιμές. Να εκμεταλλευτούμε τη θέση μου..

ΥΓ. αυτή τη φορά δεν δείχνω τα μή-awmn αποτελέσματα. Έχει μπόλικα.

----------


## sotiris

καλα τα νεα xrg.
και μενα μου φαινεται παραξενο που πιανεις την sector!!
(το awmn-191b ειναι το ΒΒ με τον digi)
εκανες scanning με την 340 που σου εδωσα ή με κατι αλλο?
εχεις κανενα στοιχειο απο τον θορυβο τρυγυρω σου ή το Kismet δεν δινει τον θορυβο?

εαν θελεις να σου δωσω ΙΡ να δοκιμασεις το λινκ (εστω και εαν εισαι αναποδα).

----------


## xrg

> καλα τα νεα xrg.
> και μενα μου φαινεται παραξενο που πιανεις την sector!!
> (το awmn-191b ειναι το ΒΒ με τον digi)
> εκανες scanning με την 340 που σου εδωσα ή με κατι αλλο?
> εχεις κανενα στοιχειο απο τον θορυβο τρυγυρω σου ή το Kismet δεν δινει τον θορυβο?
> 
> εαν θελεις να σου δωσω ΙΡ να δοκιμασεις το λινκ (εστω και εαν εισαι αναποδα).


Το scan το έκανα με την cisco σου. Το έκανα μόνος μου (χωρίς βοήθεια), μάλιστα.
Από τη sector σου έπιασα 2 πακέτα μόνο. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι δεν είναι λογικό να περιμένουμε και link με σένα. Πιστεύω οτι μπορεί τα πακέτα να έφτασαν με 'σπόντα' σε κάποιο μέταλλο ή κεραία, αφού είσαι σίγουρα εκτός επαφής από μένα. Όμως το συμπέρασμα είναι οτι ίσως τελικά η Πεύκη να μην είναι αποκλεισμένη σε μένα.
Επιμένω να συνδεθώ στον nikolas, του οποίου φαίνεται οτι πιάνω το AP πολύ καλά. Δεν νομίζεις οτι θα βοηθήσει αυτό;
Ίσως το επόμενο βήμα να είναι να πάρω και τις κάρτες και να στήσω ένα σταθερό link/σύνδεση client με nikolas για να δώ απόδοση. Τις άλλες 3 κατευθύνσεις θα τις δούμε. Επίσης, όταν θα κάνουμε scan πάλι, θα προσπαθήσω να βάλω ένα χαζο-AP που έχω στην ταράτσα για να το 'πιάσουμε' από άλλες μεριές.

----------


## sotiris

> xrg
> Επιμένω να συνδεθώ στον nikolas, του οποίου φαίνεται οτι πιάνω το AP πολύ καλά. Δεν νομίζεις οτι θα βοηθήσει αυτό;


προχωρα το,γερα με τσαμπουκα!

----------


## nvak

Xrg αν θέλεις μπορείς να συνδεθείς με μένα. pm me για λεπτομέρειες

----------


## astrios

Καλό μήνα!
Έχω ανοίξει topic και στην ενότητα "Περιοχές"" ψάχνοντας βοήθεια για σύνδεση στο δίκτυο.
Είμαι στην κάτω Πεύκη Και ίσως να βοηθούσε τη κατάσταση αν έστεινα έναν κόμβο.

#3323 astrios

----------


## andreas

Εχω 1 interface ελευθερο αν καποιος ενδιαφερεται/εχει ελευθερο interface

----------


## dpan

Kαλημερα σας ,

Ειμαι καινουργιος εδω και αυτο ειναι το πρωτο μου post.Ενθουσιαστηκα αρκετα ομολογω να πω.Προχθες ειδα το forum σας και πραγματικα συγχαρητηρια για την φοβερη δουλεια.

Μπορει καποιος να με κατατοπισει εδω? Εγω εχω απλα ενα wifi δικτυακι στο σπιτι μου με ενα AP (Netgear WGR14) και 3 pc απο πισω του με PCI wireless καρτες.Μενω στην περιοχη του Διονυσου και με το netstumbler δεν βλεπω να φτανει εδω αλλο σημα περαν του σηματος που εκπεμπει το AP μου.

Πως μπορει καποιος να συνδεθει στην κοινοτητα σας ? Θελει εξωτερικη κεραια και εξοπλισμο? Η αν υπαρχει κομβος που εχει στησει καποιος στην περιοχη απλα και μονο με το AP του συνδεεται με user name και password? (ή και χωρις αυτα αν δεν συντρεχει λογος).Απο οτι καταλαβαινετε τωρα ηρθα και εχω πολλεςςςς αποριες.

Ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση

Δημητρης

----------

